# Night Dives



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone do any night dives around here? Where are some of the better spots?

Paul


----------



## becotton (Feb 26, 2009)

Miss Louise is good because it is close to shore, shallow and a pretty short run from the pass.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Which pass are you running out of? Out of P-cola the "freighter" is a great night dive but a real easy dive, depending on the tidal current, is the "Mass". A lot of life on both.


----------



## becotton (Feb 26, 2009)

Miss Louise is out of Destin and the wreck is to the East.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I havent dove it yet but I think greens or the tryslers would be gangster


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

A group of guys from MBT are trying to do a shore based night dive. I think they are doing the Casino Beach Rubble. I think they are meeting up at 5:30pm.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, 5:30pm FRIDAY!! I'm not the one leading it up, so I got confused on the details!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Banana Republic Diver (8/5/2009)*Anyone do any night dives around here? Where are some of the better spots?
> 
> Paul


If you're just sightseeing, any of the close shallow wrecks in the Pensacola area is a good place. Unless you're an experienced night diver, I would stay away from natural bottoms or artificial bottoms, such as bridge rubble. On a small wreck such as a barge or a tug, it is easy to orient yourself and get back to the anchor or marker bouy line for a safe ascent. On a natural bottom, it is crucial that both you, the diver, and the boat crew are experienced in navigation and night diving procedures. Also, stay away from wrecks that are scattered over a large area, e.g. Russian Freighter. Otherwise, you are asking for trouble. It is very easy to get disoriented, especially in poor visibility conditions, and completely miss the entry point.A strong current combined with poor navigation procedures can be fatal. Finally,make sure you have at least a primary and secondary light.Personally, I recommend three lights. Also,a night dive should be made with a buddy that you know and on a wreck that you have visited during daylight.A night dive is not the time to familiarize yourself with a new dive buddy or a new dive site.

I'm off the soapbox.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good serious information for all!

steve


----------

